# Primo and Var stack



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi all

My wife (43.) Size 8, 53 kg and 5.00ft

Been training with me on and off for over 15 yrs.

has done 3 10mg Anavar cycles @ 6 wks each.

8 -10 weeks off in between.

We discussed using 50 mg Primo/ wk for 8 weeks.....or adding 10 mg Anavar to it as well.

She's not a figure competetor, just wants more muscle and definition.

Diet is pretty good. With oats, egg whites, tuna , chicken , veg etc daily.

Thoughts on those with experience on this.

I know it's pretty tough to find information on female cycling for those who have actually got some experience in Primo or Anavar .

Thank guys


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Without pics it would be Impossible to give advice :whistling:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

MM84 said:


> Without naked pics it would be Impossible to give advice :whistling:


 Fixed, and wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

CS72 said:


> Hi all
> 
> My wife (43.) Size 8, 53 kg and 5.00ft
> 
> ...


 Love both , primo is harsher mind you

I would run anavar for longer ( up to 3 months at 10 mg )

Primo I wouldn't use for more than 6-8 weeks at 50 mg split into 2 doses as side effects can be more prominent x


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Heard a few USA girls run it for long periods too....

What cycles you doing with time off ?

Wont do more than 50mg / wk Primo @ 6 wks.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I was always under the understanding that for females shorter more aggressive exposure was preferable (aggressive in dosing not compound selection)


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I was always under the understanding that for females shorter more aggressive exposure was preferable (aggressive in dosing not compound selection)


 Not sure about that , maybe building up tolerance over time but I did try 20 mg anavar at a point and was getting constant headaches

had to discontinue for about a week and go back to 10


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

CS72 said:


> Heard a few USA girls run it for long periods too....
> 
> What cycles you doing with time off ?
> 
> Wont do more than 50mg / wk Primo @ 6 wks.


 Yes . Some girls run anavar almost year round at a low dosage ( 5-10 mg daily)


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

anna1 What's longest you ran Anavar at 10 mg ?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

anna1 said:


> Not sure about that , maybe building up tolerance over time but I did try 20 mg anavar at a point and was getting constant headaches
> 
> had to discontinue for about a week and go back to 10


 I'm by no means an expert on the topic

In fact know very little about females and anabolics

I just remember hearing that from a side effect pov the longer exposure the higher rate of occurrence but again I'm not well read on it and even then an ounce of experience is worth a ton of theory

So if 10mg works fine and you don't get unwanted sides then it makes sense to use less


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

CS72 said:


> anna1 What's longest you ran Anavar at 10 mg ?


 4 months. No side effects apart from some shoulder acne ( couple of spots ) for me there's no point running it for less than 3 months as I start to see actual benefits after week 4

I added primo to that on a diet

anavar alone with surplus was enough for my goals x


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

swole troll said:


> I'm by no means an expert on the topic
> 
> In fact know very little about females and anabolics
> 
> ...


 Only going by personal experience. I do enjoy longer moderate cycles, but then again I'm not competing and my goals are long term x


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

anna1 said:


> 4 months. No side effects apart from some shoulder acne ( couple of spots ) for me there's no point running it for less than 3 months as I start to see actual benefits after week 4
> 
> I added primo to that on a diet
> 
> anavar alone with surplus was enough for my goals x


 That's great...thank you for this.

So difficult to find 'personal experience '....

Did you run the Primo last few weeks ?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

CS72 said:


> That's great...thank you for this.
> 
> So difficult to find 'personal experience '....
> 
> Did you run the Primo last few weeks ?


 Dieted for about 2 months

I was on 10 mg anavar for the two months and 50 mg primo for the first 6 weeks

helped me keep my strength even on low carbs

what I did wrong was add t3 to the mix . I was fine on 25mcg but when I upped it to 50 it felt wrong

everyone's different though

all this talk's making me want to get back on it lol

I just might add it starting Monday x


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

You've been extremely helpful. ...lol...Monday ain't far off.

Think she's going to run the Anavar for 10 weeks with 8 weeks off in between. ...

Then in April add the 50 mg Primo for first 6 weeks of cycle. .

Thanks again.

Will update as we go along.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my missus is thinking about running injectables again as shes in the right position to do so, in terms of condition, diet, training and mentally in a great place.

shes currently on Var at the moment, 20mg and added 20mg Winny about 3 weeks ago, Winny has made a massive difference. Shes finishing her cycle NYs day then i think she'll either have a break for a month before cycling again. But.... shes got hooked now and wishes to continue with her cycle. Shes considering using injectables again to see what she can achieve. She ran a injectable cycle a few years back but i cant remember what combo it was and doses. Im sure i posted it in the Female forum so need to find it. I think it was NPP and Test-Prop. This time i think she'll try NPP without the Prop, continue using Var with NPP. She tried Primo in the past and didnt rate it, but we got told from a female competitor NPP works well for females.

i need to search and find out what she took last time.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

found it, was a few posts down lol..... The female section doesnt get used much lol

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/328243-pct-for-women/?do=embed

2x 25mg jabs of NPP each week plus var is what she found worked well.

she might repeat that, see what her coach says, hes not a fan of females using anything but Var tho. See what he says.

theres a lady at our gym that runs mast-e and var, shes a unit but still very feminine. She leg presses and hacks more than the lads lol


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

Do ladies have to PCT after running var only? I know nothing about female steroid cycles. Quite interested to learn more


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

My mrs did not run pct after her cycle of Anavar (10 weeks)...she put on 2 kg, but having such a light frame , could not really see the gains...although pec muscles did improve slightly.

Tried Primobolin once before for 6 weeks, but she did not rate it.

Interested in adding 10mg Winstrol to the 10 mg Anavar for next cycle...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Chicken_Boy said:


> Do ladies have to PCT after running var only? I know nothing about female steroid cycles. Quite interested to learn more


 im not 100% sure but as females only run such a tiny amount they dont need to run PCT.

my missus has never ran PCT.


----------

